# CodeSys Visu 3.5 - Kamera einbetten



## Gerri (14 April 2015)

Hallo, 
hat jemand Erfahrung damit, bei CodeSys V3.5 eine Kamera in die Visu einzubetten?


----------



## HausSPSler (20 April 2015)

Hi,

wenn man das Raspberry Pi Beispiel sich anschaut CameraStream.project sollte es ein leichtes sein, das auf eine IP Kamera umzuändern
und auf jeder CODESYS V3 SPS zu verwenden.

Wo findet man das Projekt dazu?
Man muss aus dem CODESYS Store das Raspberry PI Package downloaden/installieren

"c:\Users\<YourWindowsUserName> \CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.0.0\CameraStream.project"
"c:\Users\ YourWindowsUserName \CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.0.0\RaspberryPI_en.pdf"

Dieser Beispiel Basiert auf der Verwendung des BrowserElements,
kann natürlich auch dazu verwendet werden einen Stream einer IP Kamera anzuzeigen.
Das sollte für TargetVisu als auch Webvisu funktionieren.

Die variable urlStream Variable ändern in (Beispiel für ne IP CAM):
urlStream := 'http://192.168.0.241:241/videostream.cgi?rate=0&user=admin&pwd=[password]';

Grüße


----------



## diode (20 April 2015)

Ich schließe mich der guten Anleitung von HausSPSlervoll und ganz an!

Wir gehen hier genauso vor, und wenn man das System einmal geschnallt hat ist es eigentlich sehr einfach.


----------



## Schlappendulli (11 November 2015)

Die Anleitung ist richtig, aber es hat mich trotzdem Stunden gekostet den Fehler zu finden. Es kam immer keine Verbindung zur Seite möglich - Seite aktualisieren.
Hiermit (genau der Anleitung folgen) klappt es dann auch und die Kamera braucht auch nicht, wie beschrieben, mit dem Installer deaktiviert zu werden : http://davidcozenssoftware.blogspot.de/2015/06/using-camera-with-codesys-on-raspberry.html


----------



## Kayle (29 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir bewusst das dieser Post schon älter ist. Da ich aber gerade das gleiche umsetzen will, denke ich das meine Frage hier passend ist.

Ich kann mir in der Visu meine IP Kamera im Webbrowser Element anzeigen lassen. Allerdings wird der Stream nicht passend zur größe des webbrowser elements angepasst. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Scaling im Webbrowser Element einzustellen ?

Gruß Kay


----------

